# [tuorial] Multiple Choice question quiz/test using javascript



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

Source: written it myself 


> Here is my script to make make a multiple choice question(MCQ) test.
> 
> Basic script as provided here has:
> 
> ...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

If it is created by you then good other gives the  source.
If you created yourself that means you are *good in javascript lang* if not then give the source.

Hope you yourself created it.

Keep posting buddy..


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> If it is created by you then good other gives the  source.
> If you created yourself that means you are *good in javascript lang* if not then give the source.
> 
> Hope you yourself created it.
> ...



Thanks  
I have created it myself.

I have created a much better version for myself at *www.biologyformhtcet.com/instructions.html Click on the link 'Solve the bio Challenge' and see the enhancements urself.

Here I have just posted the basic version so that somebody new who wants to try this script should not have a headache after seeing the source 

and yes, I am trying to write another enhancment script for providing a *detailed report card*- at the end of test. Will post that after its done!
The detailed report card will show the answer marked by the student, the actual correct answer and total no. of unattempted questions if any.The first part is over but second part is driving me knuts

and btw, do u know how to toggle elments WITHOUT using IF---ELSE---- statements in javascript ?   wait, I will post that too...........just made it yesterday night!


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice Rohan, keep it coming


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

Good work rohan bhaiya.Yaar tum toh javascript ke scientist ho roj hi kuch na kuch invent karte rehte ho.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Very nice Rohan, keep it coming



Thanks for the encouragement.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Good work rohan bhaiya.Yaar tum toh javascript ke scientist ho roj hi kuch na kuch invent karte rehte ho.


Thank you Gaurav bhai......I am working right now on enhancing this script. Will post the enhacements soon.They are almost done!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2007)

@rohan: please attach the file instead of hosting it somewhere else. The site you have uploaded requires us to register ... etc etc..


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> @rohan: please attach the file instead of hosting it somewhere else. The site you have uploaded requires us to register ... etc etc..



oops I want not knowing that.
Thank you for pointing out that.

See I just registered for free web space and subdomian at bravenet.com.
i will put all my script sources there and you can see them in action there itself.

Please bear with me for this inconvenience for one day. Tomorrow,I will have moved it to bravehost.

Thank you.



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> @rohan: please attach the file instead of hosting it somewhere else. The site you have uploaded requires us to register ... etc etc..


 
Ok, see now I have moved my scriptd from blogspot and medifire to www.javascript.biologyformhtcet.com. you ca see the script in action as well as see the source  

FYI, biologyformhtcet.com is my own site. I used its subdomain because free hosting offers(as I had said earlier) wud cripple my site with advts.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks rohan , and good work


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Thanks rohan , and good work


Thanks again!


----------

